# NYS Testing and NREMT



## gkygrl (Dec 27, 2011)

Are there any folks who are certified EMT's in NYS that have taken the EMT testing?

If so, what was the testing like and do we have the option of taking the NREMT.  I am trying to understand how the NREMT works with NYS.  

Thanks!


----------



## Angel21228 (Dec 27, 2011)

I am an EMT-B in NYS!!  The test's lately have been a bit challenging so I would recommend studying as much as you can.  And NYS does not recognize NREMT, last that I knew of.


----------



## gkygrl (Dec 27, 2011)

Angel21228 said:


> I am an EMT-B in NYS!!  The test's lately have been a bit challenging so I would recommend studying as much as you can.  And NYS does not recognize NREMT, last that I knew of.



Angel, cool!  I have some NREMT software to practice some of the test questions (figuring NYS must be similar in some aspect_.  I intend on studying plenty.  My classes will be 2 nights a week starting January until testing in June.

What text did you use for your class?

Besides the questions, you had to do hands-on stations ... right?  What were those like?


----------



## Angel21228 (Dec 27, 2011)

gkygrl said:


> Angel, cool!  I have some NREMT software to practice some of the test questions (figuring NYS must be similar in some aspect_.  I intend on studying plenty.  My classes will be 2 nights a week starting January until testing in June.
> 
> What text did you use for your class?
> 
> Besides the questions, you had to do hands-on stations ... right?  What were those like?




When I did mine I think it was the Brady 11th Edition!!  Yes you have to do hands-on-stations also!!  They aren't that bad, just have to pay attention when they teach you them, and you should be fine!!


----------



## gkygrl (Dec 27, 2011)

Angel21228 said:


> When I did mine I think it was the Brady 11th Edition!!  Yes you have to do hands-on-stations also!!  They aren't that bad, just have to pay attention when they teach you them, and you should be fine!!



The Brady book looks the best (from what I have seen out of the bunch of them) and they are on the 12th Edition at this point.    I wanted a little head start so I ordered the one that I thought looked like a great resource and that one sold me.   

My Volunteer & Paid EMS bunch are very accommodating and I should be doing clinical while taking classes -- I was told I can review whatever I need there.  I have the benefit of having the classes taught at the same place I will be volunteering which is so close to my house.  One of the reasons I jumped on this particular class.  Really fortunate I don't have to travel much.   I'm just doing it so I can volunteer with the group and expand my mind and experiences.  I love to learn and am looking forward to it!

I do website stuff too (lots of it in the past) so I think I will probably be tasked with that as well.  

I am looking forward to hunkering down this Winter with my studies.  That will be good.  Angel, I just may be in touch


----------

